# Burberry Does Not Stand Behind Their Products



## Lodpah

Ok something has changed as far as I can tell, Burberry, to me now, is like a 3rd rate tier bag company.

I’ve bought so many things from them. Never again. I bought my daughter a Prorsum bag for Christmas. The bag’s clasp closure fell off. Nothing drastic, normal wear. I took it to Burberry to get it repaired. It definitely was defective. Nope, nada, nothing. They don’t stand behind their products.

Posting for what it’s worth.


----------



## lill_canele

When you say “nope, nada, nothing” did you mean they declined to repair or replace the bag?


----------



## Lodpah

Yes exactly that.


----------



## lill_canele

That’s unfortunate. I’m sorry that you didn’t have a good experience.
I’ve been shopping from Burberry since 2015 at my local store and they’ve always provided excellent service.
However, I have never bought a bag in-stores before. They depreciate in value too much for me. I’ve bought a couple pre-loved back in the day in excellent condition. They were given away to my mom but they’ve held up very well so far.


----------



## Lodpah

lill_canele said:


> That’s unfortunate. I’m sorry that you didn’t have a good experience.
> I’ve been shopping from Burberry since 2015 at my local store and they’ve always provided excellent service.
> However, I have never bought a bag in-stores before. They depreciate in value too much for me. I’ve bought a couple pre-loved back in the day in excellent condition. They were given away to my mom but they’ve held up very well so far.


Like you I have been buying as far back as 2008. I have tons of their scarfs, bought bags as gifts, own a few and the   Burberry store at Ala Moana in Honolulu is the worst. I swear they have their spiel all laid out. There’s nothing they can do, unfortunately blah blah blah they say. Never again. I really loved their products and this is the first time I have bought a bag and clasp falls off and they don’t care to do anything about it. Sorry for ranting but I’m upset.


----------



## Tuned83

So the bag is barely 5 months old its broken and they refuse to fix it? That's poor. I am not a fan of the bags but have bought other bits. Nothing recently though  but this does not inspire confidence


----------



## Lodpah

Tuned83 said:


> So the bag is barely 5 months old its broken and they refuse to fix it? That's poor. I am not a fan of the bags but have bought other bits. Nothing recently though  but this does not inspire confidence


Christmas gift for my daughter. Yes, it's totally defective.


----------



## Christofle

Lodpah said:


> Ok something has changed as far as I can tell, Burberry, to me now, is like a 3rd rate tier bag company.
> 
> I’ve bought so many things from them. Never again. I bought my daughter a Prorsum bag for Christmas. The bag’s clasp closure fell off. Nothing drastic, normal wear. I took it to Burberry to get it repaired. It definitely was defective. Nope, nada, nothing. They don’t stand behind their products.
> 
> Posting for what it’s worth.


My guess is since Prorsum has been out of production since 2016, they might not have the pieces to repair the clasp. Might be worth emailing customer service though!


----------



## Lodpah

Christofle said:


> My guess is since Prorsum has been out of production since 2016, they might not have the pieces to repair the clasp. Might be worth emailing customer service though!


I just got. It’s new from Burberry. It’s the small bag with the pattern.


----------



## Christofle

Lodpah said:


> I just got. It’s new from Burberry. It’s the small bag with the pattern.


If it’s new, it can’t be from Prorsum then!


----------



## Lodpah

Christofle said:


> If it’s new, it can’t be from Prorsum then!


It’s this pattern: The bottom part. Bought brand new not preloved.


----------



## Christofle

Lodpah said:


> It’s this pattern: The bottom part. Bought brand new not preloved.
> 
> View attachment 5403815


Check online for your local numbers


----------



## Lodpah

Christofle said:


> Check online for your local numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403816


I did. I walked into the store. That’s why I was so disappointed when they would not do anything.


----------



## Christofle

Lodpah said:


> I did. I walked into the store. That’s why I was so disappointed when they would not do anything.


What I’m suggesting is to call the service number for your country. Just because the store isn’t doing anything, doesn’t mean Burberry the brand won’t.


----------



## Tuned83

Lodpah said:


> Christmas gift for my daughter. Yes, it's totally defective.


Hmm that's rubbish. An expensive bag shd not fall apart that quick. At the start of luxury bag buying I convinced myself that buying pricier bags  meant they would be more durable. When my mui mui bag broke at 6 months they took it and sent it to Italy to be repaired free and were apologetic. Was put off still though and have never purchased from there again but at least they fixed it. Poor showing from burberry. Hope they r able to resolve it for you.


----------



## Lodpah

Tuned83 said:


> Hmm that's rubbish. An expensive bag shd not fall apart that quick. At the start of luxury bag buying I convinced myself that buying pricier bags  meant they would be more durable. When my mui mui bag broke at 6 months they took it and sent it to Italy to be repaired free and were apologetic. Was put off still though and have never purchased from there again but at least they fixed it. Poor showing from burberry. Hope they r able to resolve it for you.


Thanks. I’ve never had problems before with other high end bags. Burberry has really disappointed me.


----------



## Sferics

I don't get it, I don't know where you're from, but there must be a warranty (as an example 2 years in Europe). Of course that does not cover normal wear and tear and "abuse", but in this case it should apply.


----------



## chilipepper_96

That really sucks. I feel like Burberry as a brand do not innovate nor do they know which direction they want to go in. I agree that they are a 3rd tier company now.


----------



## jcantu

My Mom bought a Burberry barrel bag (similar to LV’s papillon) years ago at the boutique. Within a somewhat short amount of time, the way the handle was attached to the bag came undone. She took it in and they were extremely dismissive and told her it would be an expensive repair at around $200. My Mom grabbed her bag and walked right back out and took it elsewhere for repair.


----------



## salishsea

Lodpah said:


> Ok something has changed as far as I can tell, Burberry, to me now, is like a 3rd rate tier bag company.
> 
> I’ve bought so many things from them. Never again. I bought my daughter a Prorsum bag for Christmas. The bag’s clasp closure fell off. Nothing drastic, normal wear. I took it to Burberry to get it repaired. It definitely was defective. Nope, nada, nothing. They don’t stand behind their products.
> 
> Posting for what it’s worth.


----------



## salishsea

I contacted Burberry about the “bubble” that formed on my bag. I was told to bring it to a store. I travelled 5 hours to a store and was told by the salesperson that the manager said it was “normal wear and tear”. The manager didn’t even bother to come out and look at the bag! 
I’ve been told now by their customer service to try another store”. 
Would NEVER buy from them again!


----------



## redwings

Heh. There’s a reason why I don’t buy bags from Burberry. I only get their trench coats because those are their bread and butter. They will stand behind their trenches but not their bags.


----------



## allanrvj

They also don't stand behind their accessories. Many years ago they made a chunky scarf that appeared on the Prorsum runway which they described as "100% cashmere" on their website. So I bought it thinking it was all cashmere. When I got the item the caretag said it's a nylon-wool blend. So I filed a complaint, telling them that they were misleading. You know what they did? They literally changed the item description from cashmere to nylon-wool blend on their website. And they never contacted me back.

Amazing.


----------

